# Racing In Virginia?



## Demon Dog (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey guys! I was wondering if anyone knows of any indoor road racing tracks in Virginia or around Va? I race 8th scale buggies mostly at the tiltyard, but I recently bought a Xray 007 and want to race it this winter. Was planning on racing at Thunder Road, but unfortunetly, they are closing at the end of Oct. Also would like to find an indoor offroad track to race at whether its gas or electric. I don't mind driving a lil bit of distance!


----------



## rgmon (Sep 27, 2001)

The best place to go is to MIMI's in Maryland. Contact Ray or Rick at SMC/Jaco in Elkton, (early evening). They go up there to do alot of practice and racing.


----------



## BigClay (Dec 14, 2001)

Scott I am planning on running up at MIMI's. You can ride up with me if you like.


----------



## Demon Dog (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I was already planning on running there. Johnny is also gonna run there. Clay, let me know when you are gonna go, and hopefully we all can just ride together. Me and johnny are already planning on racing there in Jan during their big race that they have posted. I'd like to go to Debbie's and race a couple of times also so let me know if you would like to go also and maybe we can plan it now. I'm still trying to talk Jimmy into racing onroad some this year. I know he has a 12th scale that he wants to race. Clay, you goin to race at t-road this sat?


----------



## JetMD (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm in Richmond and have raced indoors at Thunder Road, Debbies, and even a place here in Richmond. The place in Richmond didn't have a lot of people racing there because the guy that owned the place wasn't exactly the friendliest person on earth. He's now out of business and that place is now a church. These were the only indoor onroad places I knew about. If you'd like to run that Xray outside, we'll have racing in the summer at Ironbridge Sports Park. We usually get a pretty good turnout for electric. If you know any of the guys from Thunder Road, I'm working with McLin to have his nitro oval series race with us once this year. I've never seen nitro oval run so that should be interesting. If it works out, they may race with us more often. We'll see.
Paul Knab

www.vorra.org


----------

